
“How I Successfully Made $0.20 from My First App in a Month.” - stesch
https://obviousturtlegamesblog.wordpress.com/2016/10/22/how-i-successfully-made-0-20-from-my-first-app-in-a-month/
======
meira
Why do people have to blog about everything - as if it is meaningful? Nobody
cares. Maybe in three months you can say you got 1000 dollars and then the
history will start to get interesting.

~~~
CM30
Personally, I found it interesting. Not because the story was particularly
unique, but because it was a nice counterpoint to the hordes of posts about
how their author made thousands/millions from whatever random project and is
now about to buy a yacht in the Bahamas because of it.

It helps you realise that no, not everyone in the world is succeeding at
everything they try (regardless of how much social media, blogs and Medium
make it appear so) and that your new project, startup or app might just as
easily fail as it could succeed.

~~~
meira
Right, because the best way to fight a hordes of posts is with another horde
of posts (with less individual utility!). What you say and what OP wanted to
say is only the obvious. Alienate people with more clickbaits and shit stories
isn't going to fix it.

------
Zekio
but isn't that violating Adsense ToS and forfeiting your money right there?

